# Wood Gasifier



## NTexRob (Jun 29, 2012)

Has anyone built one? What do you have it running?

I have a couple of questions before I take on this project.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a book on building them... and have scanned through it. But... it's still on the "get to it sometime before I die" list. I wish you luck and hope you post some info and pics about any lessons learned.


----------



## NTexRob (Jun 29, 2012)

LOL, I don't want there to be any "lessons learned", that is why I have questions.

What is the name of the book if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I watched the engineers on Season 1 of 'The Colony' build theirs. Pretty amazing contraption if you ask me. Netflix has the show up if you're interested in watching what they did.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

I watched some pepper show where they had one. Never quite understood how it works. 

From burning wood you capture un burnt gasses? How come the fire doesn't burn it up? Would it be easier to build a steam engine?


----------



## NTexRob (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks preppermama. I will watch it. I have some pretty technical questions, and perhaps I am over-thinking this. I surfed YouTube all day yesterday watching tons of videos with no answer to my main question.


----------



## NTexRob (Jun 29, 2012)

jgriner said:


> I watched some pepper show where they had one. Never quite understood how it works.
> 
> From burning wood you capture un burnt gasses? How come the fire doesn't burn it up? Would it be easier to build a steam engine?


I don't know about building a steam engine being easier, the off-gas produced simply replaces the need for gasoline, but if you don't have the air/fuel ratio just right, you can say bye-bye to your projects engine.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

NTexRob said:


> Thanks preppermama. I will watch it. I have some pretty technical questions, and perhaps I am over-thinking this. I surfed YouTube all day yesterday watching tons of videos with no answer to my main question.


The engineer on season 1 of 'The Colony' is pretty easily accesible via the internet. His name is John Cohn. Watch the show and if you have questions, send him a email. He seems pretty passionate about science and loves educating. I bet he'd answer you.

http://johncohn.org/


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

NTexRob said:


> What is the name of the book if you don't mind me asking?


It's called: Construction of a Simplified Wood Gas Generator for Fueling Internal Combustion Engines in a Petroleum Emergency

It's by the Biomass Energy Foundation and Oak Ridge National Lab. It was put together for FEMA.

PM me an email address and I'll send it to you (and the same for anyone else that wants it). It's a pdf and is only 1.9MB.

Note: I also have the "final" version of this report... but it's almost 10MB and won't go through most emails. But... you can probably do a google search and find it the same way I did.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Super easy to build. You can find directions everywhere. 

Now, Don't do it. lol. It's really wasteful. It's great knowledge to have on hand but you would burn so much wood to get anything done it would be absolutely ridiculous. 

Actually Woad wants all the trees down :wink: (jk), so maybe a viable fuel option there? lol.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't want them all down... just the ones the bad guys are trying to hide behind.


----------

